# Tee Lake up in Perdido Bay



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Anyone ever fish Tee Lake...up near the mouth of 11-mile creek and the Perdido River? Just curious if I was wasting my time or not...I fished it today, as well as 11-mile creek mouth and Heron Bayou...was a hot, slow day.


----------



## JimS (Oct 3, 2007)

We went fished Tee Lake a couple of weeks ago with Capt Eric. Not a bite, he said it would be real good in the fall.

Jim


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

That area holds fish during the cooler months but its not great right now.Hey what boat launch did you use to fish that area? The one I use to use closed down.

Brant Peacher
tackle rep


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Brant Peacher (6/8/2008)*That area holds fish during the cooler months but its not great right now.Hey what boat launch did you use to fish that area? The one I use to use closed down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The dirt ramp on Heron Bayou at the intersection of 98 and Dog Track.


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

I have caught flounder and reds in there. I usually start at the stumps/roots around the mouth of eleven mile and then work my way to Tee. The stumps/roots seem to be best for me for reds while fishing a chartruese spinnerbait, The mouth then usually has a speck or 2 off a white jerkbait or topwater rapala, The section between 11 mile and the entrance to tee usually holds a flounder or red off that shallow sandflat with a rapala or gulp shrimp. Then into tee with a gulp usually finds a small red or flounder. Definitly NOT EVERYTIME but....that is usually a fairly productive pattern for me when they are there

I also use the ramp at Heron. Not a bad lil dirt ramp but ya gotta get there early due to parking. If ya see a big boy with an emerald green sprint bass boat....say hi. That's me. I have found the bassboat is the perfect size for Heron, bayou Marcus, eleven mile fishin':bowdown


----------

